# "Storm Cat" -Anybody know anything?



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Well even if curiosity kills the cat it's not really dead as long as you can clone it.
Don't know if this horse figures into your guys lines but there was recently a thread on here about "High Brow Cat" being cloned and the resulting progeny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

oobiedoo said:


> Well even if curiosity kills the cat it's not really dead as long as you can clone it.
> Don't know if this horse figures into your guys lines but there was recently a thread on here about "High Brow Cat" being cloned and the resulting progeny.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought that was so interesting!

But unfortunately, no Highbrow Cat in my guy. HC is a QH. My boy, Whiskey, is an appendix, but his QH side is Frenchman's Guy.

Storm Cat is a now deceased TB racing stud. One thing I did find interesting was that at one point his stud fee was $1,000,000 resulting in him having a 24 hour armed guard. Thats insane! :shock:

I have found a lot of cool info about him, but nothing pointing to why people are making the comments. Hmm. Just gonna keep researching!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Recently I have been looking at threads on the net about Thoroughbred sires for retrained TBs and I have read that Storm Cat's progeny can be a little bad tempered, or nuts. If you google "Storm Cat sire eventing/dressage" or something that effect there should be threads from other other online forums discussing this. 

Maybe there is a higher chance that the horse will bad tempered, but as a grandsire there are also three other horses back that far that could have been lovely. Don't worry too much about his breeding, judge him on how he behaves.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Tabasco Cat was his son who won the preakness and belmont. Tabasco cat had a horrible temper and put his owner's son in a wheelchair. When the son was trying to lead Tabasco cat out to pasture, or something else relatively innocuous. The horse was known to have a bad attitude but speed so he was kept a stud.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah, have heard a few things about Storm Cat progeny having bad tempers. Zabeel projeny are rather the same as well, but they're more common in the southern hemisphere as he's a NZ-based stud. Zabeel is by Sir Tristram, who is a very bad-tempered stallion. 

I remember researching Storm Cat when he was going to cover my favourite champion over here, Sunline. He's known for passing down his naughty and somewhat spooky attitude, and I've also heard that Storm Cat progeny are more likely to be unsound.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Is it even possible to have a thread about Storm Cat and not have pics?!?!?!? My heart skipped a beat just seeing his name ... *sigh*







































Mr. Super Sire himself.....


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG He is GORGEOUS! I know absolutely nothing about him... but I thought I should share that he is stunning lol


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

DriftingShadow said:


> Basically, I'm just curious and curiosity killed the cat


And satisfaction brought him back


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a Storm Cat granddaughter. Her name is Molly's Cat, by Tomorrow's Cat, out of Rachel Allyn. She is an incredibly hot mare. I always struggle with bringing her back into work in the Spring because she wants to work 10x harder than her body should be working for being a woolly pasture mammoth for three months.

After coming off the track, she spent a few months cooling down and being a horse again. She was then brought back into work by a former steeplechase jockey/current eventer who put her on track to be an eventer with a solid dressage foundation.

She was sold soon thereafter to be a broodmare for someone who loved her lines. However, she completely screwed Molly up. She was a harsh rider, and sensitive Molly became a basket of nerves. She went around with her head in the air, started bolting at the canter, and was completely fried.

In November of 2009, she was sold to a relatively green and timid rider, who I'm still good friends with. She was back on the market in April of 2010. 12-year old me gleefully tried the mare out with a lifetime of trail riding experience and a year or so exercising polo horses (can you say BAD match??), loved her, and brought her home the next day. While perusing YouTube, I stumbled upon a video of Molly cantering, using her hind end and lifting her back....and she looked _sane._ I contacted the trainer, who took her back for a month of retraining and declared that she was seriously screwed up in the head from her past riders. She got her back to a reasonable level of sanity, and I've had her ever since. We do dressage, foxhunt first flight, and we've even dabbled in barrel racing. At the county fair last week she brought home ribbons in every event (including a 6th of 34 entries in senior barrels) and a Fourth Overall Gymkhana award.


































Okay, enough photo bombing! ;-) Storm Cat horses tend to be very high-energy, but in the right hands they have a fantastic work effort and are very smart horses.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a granddaughter of Storm Cat.

I honestly don't see anything out of the ordinary from her being an OTTB.
I was told she was unpredictable when I got her, vut the only thing she's really done wrong was kick (not her fault, old owners) and occasionally bolt if we canter in a track-like setting (apparently down the highway this previous time D: ).

She's not all that high energy either unless she isn't turned out or on alfalfa.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Is it even possible to have a thread about Storm Cat and not have pics?!?!?!? My heart skipped a beat just seeing his name ... *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha Texas Gal! He is pretty dang handsome that is for sure  My heart skipped beats when I originally looked up Whiskey's sire, Giant's Causeway.










My boy looks nothing like either of them (except he got the red hair and blaze and stockings from his dad), but I think that is because he still needs time to come into his own. I am hoping now that he's getting some TLC I will discover he is a late bloomer.

And thank you HF friends! I knew you would all deliver. Best place in the world to find out about horses


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I have the pleasure of working with an amazing mare Stormy Linda Horse Pedigree . No more firey than the average ottb, she has an incredible mind and is a lovely ride, A+ trail horse, very talented and athletic. She is in foal for 2014 to Luxembourg for a foal destined for the track. As far as I'm concerned, the world needs more horses as sane as her, and her foals would excel in jumping, eventing, endurance, and many other disciplines.

Its incredible to me that a 5 year old mare can have 30 days training after coming off the track and be one of the most consistent, reliable, sane trail horses on the farm. You can leave her for 2 months, then just hop on and go. 

one from the winter, on the right:

and trail riding:


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Stallion Temperament: Acquired or hereditary? | Sporting Post

This is a good article on just this type of thing.

I can tell you though that there are certain lines that can be worse to deal with. Even from birth too. Genetics plays a part as does handling.

I worked TB's 8 years and there were some that were just....peculiar.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I have nothing to add to this thread other than:

Holy built horse! But absolutely gorgeous, along with Giant's Causeway.


----------

